# Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum.
Denn ich habe eine Frage an euch:
Wenn ich mir bei Amazon ein Maus bestelle dann sind die Mäuse ja meist in solchen hochwertigen Verpackungen die man aber, um an die Maus ranzukommen, öffnen also zerschneiden muss. Und da man Mäuse ja mal in der Hand halten muss um zu wissen ob man mit ihnen arbeiten kann wäre dieses Öffnen halt zwingend notwenig. Was ist jetz aber nun wenn ich feststelle das ich die Maus zurückgeben möchte weil sie eine schlechte Ergonomie (oder ähnliches) hat. Jetz habe ich aber die Maus aber schon aus der Verpackung entnommen. Kann ich sie dann einfach wieder zurückpacken und zurückschicken oder erlischt mit dem Öffnen der Verpackung auch das Rücknahmerecht?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## loller7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Bei Onlinekaufen hast du eigentlich immer 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Also solang du die Verpackung nicht toal demoliert hast einfach wieder einpacken so wie es war, dann Retourenschein ausdrucken, auf den Karton kleben mit dem es kam und ab zur Post. Wenn du bei Amazon gekauft hast einfach unter "meine Bestellungen" die Bestellung mit der Maus suchen und "Artikel zurückschicken" klicken. Rest ist kinderleicht auch bei Amazon erklärt.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Dann sollen die das eben einfacher verpacken, Logitech hat auch immer so geile Verpackungen, die bekommt man nie wieder so hin wie sie mal waren 
Dennoch, kannst du natürlich auch nach dem auspacken die Maus innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken.


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok eine Frage noch: Darf ich die Maus auch schon an den PC anschließen und richtig live testen oder soll ichs bei reinen "in der Hand halten" belassen?


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Du kannst mit der Maus alles machen was du möchtest, solange sie unbeschädigt bleibt. 
Also teste was das Zeug hält und wenn sie nichts für dich sein sollte, wieder einpacken und zurück damit.


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok danke für deine Antwort. Da kann ich die Maus ja getrost bestellen


----------



## der_knoben (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Also grundsätzlich räumt dir das Gesetz bei Onlinekauf die Möglichkeit ein, die Ware bei dir zu Hause so zu testen, wie du es in einem Laden hättest auch tun können. Eventuell musst du bei der Rücksendung allerdings die Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok damit kann ich leben. Solange ichs zurückschicken kann ist alles gut


----------



## loller7 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Mach dir da mal dein Kopf. Selten interesiert sich Amazon so genau dafür was genau du mit der angestellt hast solange sie wieder heile zurück kommt. Kannst auch ruhig 1 Woche mit der Zocken, gucken ob du dich umgewöhnen kannst. Danach gegebenenfalls saubermachen und zurückschicken wenns nicht passt.


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Es gibt Situationen, wo man nicht das Machbare ausschöpfen, sondern stattdessen mal den Weg in einen der vielen Elektronikmärkte machen sollte. Dort kann man jedes Modell in die Hand nehmen und sich ein Bild über die Haptik machen. Sofern sie dort zu teuer sein sollte - was ich bei einer Maus bezweifele - kann man diese dann immer noch "günstiger" und dann eben passend im Internet bestellen.


----------



## LaTillinator (3. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt Situationen, wo man nicht das Machbare ausschöpfen, sondern stattdessen mal den Weg in einen der vielen Elektronikmärkte machen sollte. Dort kann man jedes Modell in die Hand nehmen und sich ein Bild über die Haptik machen. Sofern sie dort zu teuer sein sollte - was ich bei einer Maus bezweifele - kann man diese dann immer noch "günstiger" und dann eben passend im Internet bestellen.



Seh ich genauso. 
Und ich kaufe generell spiele etc bei unserm elektroladen im Dorf  
A: weil das geld in unserem land bleibt und unserer volkswirtsvhaft zugute kommt und nicht an nen global player geht  
B: weil man mit problemen da hingehen kann und nen geilen support bekommt 
C: weil ich die da schneller bekomme als bei amazon


----------



## jamie (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Teils stimme ich Klutten zu: nämlich, dass man lieber zu Saturn o.ä. gehen sollte um die Maus zu testen. Mutwillig  Sachen zu bestellen, von denen man gar nicht weiß, ob man sie wirklich will, nur um sie dann wieder zurückzuschicken, halte ich ein Stück weit für einen Missbrauch des Rückgaberechts. Denk auch mal an die kosten und den Aufwand für Amazon.
Wo ich aber nicht zustimme ist, dass er sagt, du sollst erst im Saturn die Mäuse begrabbeln, nur um dann bei Amazon zu kaufen!


----------



## Panther1909 (3. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt Situationen, wo man nicht das Machbare ausschöpfen, sondern stattdessen mal den Weg in einen der vielen Elektronikmärkte machen sollte. Dort kann man jedes Modell in die Hand nehmen und sich ein Bild über die Haptik machen. Sofern sie dort zu teuer sein sollte - was ich bei einer Maus bezweifele - kann man diese dann immer noch "günstiger" und dann eben passend im Internet bestellen.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese angedachte Methode des Testens dreist. In Deutschland kann mir niemand erzählen, dass der nächste Elektronikfachmarkt unerreichbar ist.


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*



jamie schrieb:


> ... Mutwillig  Sachen zu bestellen, von denen man gar nicht weiß, ob man sie wirklich will, nur um sie dann wieder zurückzuschicken, halte ich ein Stück weit für einen Missbrauch des Rückgaberechts.


 
Das ist ja gar nicht die Intention des Threaderstellers. Wenn er sagen würde: "Ich lasse mir 5 Mäuse zusenden, teste sie, und schicke dann 4 benutzte Produkte zurück" wäre ich bei dir, aber grundsätzlich ist es nicht verwerflich die Frage in den Raum zu stellen, ob man ein getestetes Produkt wieder zurück senden kann. 



jamie schrieb:


> Wo ich aber nicht zustimme ist, dass er sagt, du sollst erst im Saturn die Mäuse begrabbeln, nur um dann bei Amazon zu kaufen!


 
Hier geht es doch im Kern darum, mit der Ware und dem Aufwand (auch in Bezug auf Umweltschutz, usw.) sinnvoll umzugehen. In den Fachmärkten liegen die Mäuse ja immer aus, eben um das Produkt auch mal anzufassen. Da es unter uns natürlich viele Leute gibt, die den berühmten Cent zwei Mal umdrehen müssen, wäre diese Praktik bei einer "größeren" Preisdifferenz nicht verwerflich, da Niemandem ein Schaden entsteht. Was du ansprichst ist dann viel schlimmer, wenn ich mir im Fachhandel 20 Waschmaschinen erklären lasse und eine ausführliche Beratung genieße, dann aber das Produkt im Internet zu einem deutlich geringeren Preis und ohne Versandkosten frei Haus liefern lassen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ich würde da wirklich mal die Snackbox packen und einen Ausflug in den roten Tempel machen oder was sonst am Ort zu finden ist. Gut bei Bestellungen im I Net kann man innerhalb 14 Tage quasi fast alles Retour schicken, aber die Händler neigen da mittlerweile zum Kundenbann bei Spassbestellungen


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Also zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe im Moment einfach nicht die Möglichkeit zu dem Nächsten Elektonikmarkt zu kommen wo auch wirklich diese Maus ausliegt, in allen anderen Läden ist diese Maus nirgends zu finden. Und das ich auf Amazon bestelle ist für mich auch eine Ausnahme denn Spiele kaufen ich auch immer im Laden um die Ecke genauso wie Hardware doch leider bietet dieser Laden keine Mäuse an deswegen muss ich leider übers I-net bestellen.

Und das ist sicher keine Spassbestellung denn diese Maus hat schließlich ein sehr eigenwilliges Aussehen und deswegen bin ich mir halt noch nicht sicher ob ich mit der wirklich klarkomme.


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Was für ein Modell hast du dir denn ausgesucht? Habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Die Mad Catz R.A.T 5

Und wegen ihrem eigenwilligen Design war mir die Testmöglichkeit eben sehr wichtig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat die und er ist begeistert, ich habe die allerdings noch nicht testen können. Das mit der Spaßbestellung war ja nicht bös gemeint und auch nicht auf dich bezogen.


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok, ich wolltes ja nur mal kurz klargestellt haben. 
Und wie lange hat dein Kumpel die Maus schon? Man hört ja immer wieder von Defekten. Ist bei ihm auch schon sowas aufgetreten?


----------



## Panther1909 (3. Januar 2014)

Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Also zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe im Moment einfach nicht die Möglichkeit zu dem Nächsten Elektonikmarkt zu kommen wo auch wirklich diese Maus ausliegt, in allen anderen Läden ist diese Maus nirgends zu finden. Und das ich auf Amazon bestelle ist für mich auch eine Ausnahme denn Spiele kaufen ich auch immer im Laden um die Ecke genauso wie Hardware doch leider bietet dieser Laden keine Mäuse an deswegen muss ich leider übers I-net bestellen.
> 
> Und das ist sicher keine Spassbestellung denn diese Maus hat schließlich ein sehr eigenwilliges Aussehen und deswegen bin ich mir halt noch nicht sicher ob ich mit der wirklich klarkomme.



Das relativiert natürlich einiges. Dank der gängigen Praxis einiger Leute gerät man schnell unter Generalverdacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Puh, so ca. ein 3/4 bis 1 Jahr hat er die wohl und bis jetzt ist alles klar auf der Andrea Doria


----------



## Noirsoleil (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Naja man muss aber zur Verteidigung dieser Leute auch sagen das Spassbestellungen nun wiklich nicht toll sind und das Käufe vor Ort den Käufen im Internet wirklich vorzuziehen sind da sie ja die Regionale Wirtschaft stärken und nicht das Geld ins Ausland pumpen.

Und @ Dr Bakterius: 
Danke für das Feedback. Bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir wird. Hoffentlich wird es kein Montagsmodell wie viele es ja scheinbar bekommen haben...


Hat jemand von euch vlt. schon mal erfahrungen mit dem Support von Mad Catz bzw Saitek gemacht?


----------



## Nori_GER (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Mehrere Kollegen haben mir diese Maus empfohlen nachdem meine Logitech G700 kaputt war. Bei uns im Saturn oder Mediamarkt hatten sie die Maus nicht und so hab ich sie bei Amazon bestellt. So hab die Maus drei Tage benutzt und wieder zurückgeschickt da sie mir absolut nicht zugesagt hat und hatte kein schlechtes Gewissen. Das hat einfach den Grund das ich sehr viel bei Amazon bestellte und das erst der zweite Rückläufer war (anderer war ein defekter Fernseher). Spaß Bestellungen sind natürlich nicht in Ordnung aber ich denke wenn man dort öfters kauft und dann mal was bei nicht gefallen zurück schickt ist das OK


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Ok, ich wolltes ja nur mal kurz klargestellt haben.
> Und wie lange hat dein Kumpel die Maus schon? Man hört ja immer wieder von Defekten. Ist bei ihm auch schon sowas aufgetreten?



kumpel von mir berichtet auch von defekter mad catz r.a.t. , nummer weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaub es war sogar 7

schön find ich die aber  , ist auch größenverstellbar


----------



## Nori_GER (3. Januar 2014)

Größen verstellbar ist sie aber für meine großen Hände war sie trotzdem nochzu klein und außerdem war sie für mich persönlich viel zu schwer. 
Was die defekte angeht kann ich nur sagen das meine Kumpels bis jetzt keine Probleme damit hatten. Und da sind einige Battlefield Suchtis dabei


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

@*Noirsoleil*

Du musst dich hier doch gar nicht rechtfertigen, nur weil manche es verwerflich finden, von einem Recht Gebrauch zu machen 
Das muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob man sich nun 1 oder 20 Mäuse bestellt und sie wieder zurück sendet.
Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viel Hardware da im Umlauf ist, alleine was CPU´s und GPU´s angeht, ich gehe inzwischen davon aus, dass wenn ich online bestelle, es bereits mal jemand vor mir hatte. Bei meiner Grafikkarte war das bereits der Fall, das habe ich an der Karte gesehen (Fingerabdrücke etc.), da ich gut was gespart habe, ist es mir aber egal gewesen.



> Denk auch mal an die kosten und den Aufwand für Amazon.


Hast du eine Ahnung, was für einen Umsatz die machen? Amazon verschickt *täglich* so viele Express-Sendungen, dass etwa 100 DHL-Mitarbeiter jeden Tag ~5-8 Stunden arbeiten können, ich bin einer davon. Da habe ich sicher kein Mitleid mit denen, wenn die mal eine oder mehrere Sendungen für mich zahlen müssen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ich werde in Zukunft wohl besser jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, ich wollte damit ja nur anmerken das die Händler gerne mal jemanden Bannen der etwas einfach so zurück schickt. Es ist halt einfach geworden 10 Tele zu bestellen und ev. nur eines zu behalten. Der Händler hat damit natürlich viel Aufwand an Zeit und Geld


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*



> ich wollte damit ja nur anmerken das die Händler gerne mal jemanden Bannen der etwas einfach so zurück schickt.


Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Hast du da irgendwelche Berichte oder ähnliches zu? (oder eigene Erfahrung?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Hatte ich hier schon mehrfach lesen dürfen das man Leute rausgeworfen hatte. Hatte mir aber leider keine Links gesichert


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*



Ion schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Hast du da irgendwelche Berichte oder ähnliches zu? (oder eigene Erfahrung?)


 
Hier etwas aelter auf CB betrifft direkt Amazon.
Oder die neue EU Richtlinie was die Ruecksendungen betrifft.

Ich finde diesen Missbrauch des Fernabsatzgesetz einfach unmoeglich.
Klar sollen Konsumenten dadurch geschuetzt werden.
Aber das ich als fairer und ehrlicher Konsument durch Fehlverhalten Derer die alles und jede Luecke ausnutzen draufzahlen muss seh ich nicht ein.

Wuerd aber hier abdriften.


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Tja so ist die Marktwirtschaft heute einfach. Jeder denkt nur an sich. 

Ich hab noch ne Frage an euch: Weiß jemand von euch zufällig ob die Freunde/Kollegen die mit der Mad Catz arbeiten dafür spezielle Gaming-Mauspads nutzten oder normale Standard-Stoffmauspads?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Mein Spezie benutzt ein 08/ 15 Pad


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok gut zu wissen. Manche sagen nämlich das die Maus nur auf den Pads von Mad Catz funktioniert. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Ok gut zu wissen. Manche sagen nämlich das die Maus nur auf den Pads von Mad Catz funktioniert. Danke für die Antwort



Das stimmt garantiert nicht.

Meine Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 läuft seit ca. 4 Monaten direkt auf dem Schreibtisch (ohne Pad oder ähnlichem).

Werde mir aber demnächst ein Kunststoffpad holen, da sie sich darauf etwas leichter bewegen läßt.


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ja keine Ahnung man hört ja teilweise die wildesten Dinge über die Mad Catz Geräte. Das ist es schon gut mal hier nachfragen zu können und mal die Wahrheit zu hören. Danke nochmal  an alle für ihre Antworten 

Und  nochmal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr von der Treibersoftware? Ist sie eher unübersichtlich und instabil oder schön übersichtlich und sehr stabil? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Denke mal, mann muss sich an jeden Software gewöhnen.
Finde sie persönlich übersichtlich.
Hatte meine Einstellungen innerhalb von 5 Minuten gespeichert


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ist sie stabil die Software?


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ja. Ist bei mir noch nie ausgefallen, seit ich die Maus habe.


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ok da kann ich mich ja schon richtig auf die Maus freuen. Mal sehen ob die Ergonomie wirklich so gut ist wie sie überall angepriesen wird.


----------



## MäD1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ich finde es sehr schwierig, eine Maus vor Ort im Elektronikladen auszuprobieren, die dort nicht vorrätig ist. Gerade bei den Produkten, die nicht komplett Mainstream sind, is das hier in einer Kleinstadt wie Detmold ziemlich schwierig. Wenn ich dann beim Fachhändler das Interesse an einer bestimmten, nicht vorrätigen Maus bekunden würde und er sie bestellte, mir sie aber nicht gefiele, würde das selbe passieren, wie bei einer Testbestellung bei Amazon. Würden diese "Spaßkäufer" online vorher genügend Reviews zu den Produkten ihrer Wahl lesen und hier im Forum Meinungen von Usern einholen, die Erfahrungswerte miteinbringen können, würde diese exzessive Praxis bestimmt nicht so häufig vorkommen.


----------



## Noirsoleil (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Ja du kannst soviele Tests lesen wie du willst. Aber trotzdem weißt du nicht ob du mit ihr zurechtkommst von der Ergonomie her.


----------



## Sepulzera (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Also ich habe noch nie SteelSeries Produkte im Blödmarkt oder Saturn (oder sonstwo) gesehen oO
Cyborg Mäuse sah ich mal im MediMax...
von CM, Zowie und co fehlt aber jede Spur.

Von daher: Online bestellen erspart (sinnlosen) Fußweg


----------



## crae (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maus testen und dann wieder zurückschicken?*

Gut ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch noch keine Logitech in der Hand gehabt, mit der ich nicht hätte zocken können (also von der Ergonomie her). Da würde ich mir eher um steelseries-Mäuse oder vorallem über razer Gedanken machen, die sind da spezieller. Roccat sind von der Ergonomie überigens auch nicht soo schlecht, allerdings stinken sie schon ab gegen eine Logitech. 
Bestell dir am Besten mal ne deathadder, ne xtd und wenn dir die nicht taugen ne g500, die reißt es auf jeden Fall. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen 

mfg, crae


----------

